# qjail and ports: warnings in creating index



## fluca1978 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi all,
after having installed a new jail using qjail(8) and having done the update of the ports tree on the shred file system I tried to prepare for installing to port, but when producing the index I got an error as follows:


```
make index
Generating INDEX-9 - please wait..GhostScript not found in PATH
"Makefile", line 23: warning: "/bin/sh /sharedfs/usr/ports/russian/koi8r-ps/files/find-fontmap.sh" returned non-zero status
make_index: /sharedfs/usr/ports/accessibility/accerciser: no entry for /usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi
 Done.
```

The index is created, should I worry about such errors?


----------



## kpa (Nov 21, 2013)

It's just crappy work by the maintainer of russian/koi8r-ps. The port Makefile should never try to call build time tools directly but use the proper BUILD_DEPENDS macros to refer to them at build time. It's now calling a script that checks if gs is available on the PATH and when it can not find it you get the warning you see there.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, therefore I noted it because I was building the index from scratch.


----------

